# Meet My... ?! 😲



## Mr.Me (Mar 25, 2021)

Dog!








Cedi! ❤

What do you guys think? Isn't she beautiful? 😍


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Aww, she's adorable! Very pretty. I was looking at this and my sister was sitting next to me and she asked "isn't this for rats" so I told her she was a long-haired rat and she believed me


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Aww! What a floofy lil bean!


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

Mr.Me said:


> Dog!
> View attachment 304714
> 
> Cedi! ❤
> ...


She’s so cute! And the name fits her so well!!


----------

